# 6 bí kíp ăn mặc giúp chị em mũm mĩm "sống sót" qua mùa hè nóng nực



## thuhoai (10/4/18)

*Sự bức bí, nóng nực, người lúc nào cũng đổ mồ hôi là cơn ác mộng của những phụ nữ thừa cân.*
Ai cũng biết rõ, những người béo thường cảm thấy nóng nực hơn người bình thường vì lớp mỡ dưới da khá dày. Đặc biệt là vào mùa hè thì cảm giác này lại càng kinh khủng hơn.
Sự bức bí, nóng nực, người lúc nào cũng đổ mồ hôi nhớp nháp là cơn ác mộng của những phụ nữ thừa cân. Họ không thể tập trung làm việc, tự tin giao tiếp với những người xung quanh khi cơ thể luôn cảm thấy khó chịu.
Mùa hè cũng sắp đến rồi, đừng để sự khó chịu này ngăn cản bạn tiếp xúc với mọi người. Hãy học cách khắc chế cái nóng bằng việc lựa chọn những trang phục thật hợp lý nhằm mang đến cảm giác thoải mái, tự tin hơn.

*1. Mặc đồ làm từ chất liệu cotton thay vì polyester*
Hãy ưu tiên chọn những trang phục thật "dễ thở", được làm từ chất liệu cotton thay vì những chất liệu nhân tạo như polyester. Vải cotton rất thoáng lại thấm hút mồ hôi cực tốt sẽ giúp bạn luôn cảm thấy thông thoáng, mát mẻ. Và khi cơ thể đổ mồ hôi thì quần áo cũng sẽ không dính dáp vào người gây khó chịu.



​
*2. Mặc quần sooc dáng boyfriend để che phủ tốt phân hông và mông*
Mùa hè thì tất nhiên phải mặc quần sooc mới mát mẻ nhưng với những người mũm mũm thì quần sooc đôi khi lại mang đến cảm giác khó chịu. Chúng thường bị tuột lên phía trên mỗi lần đứng lên ngồi xuống, trông không khác gì một chiếc... quần chip.
Để khắc phục tình trạng này, bạn nên chọn quần sooc dáng boyfriend rộng rãi, xắn gấu, có độ dài đến ngang đùi để vừa che  bớt phần chân to, vừa mang đến sự mát mẻ, thoải mái.



​
*3. Mặc áo cổ yếm rộng rãi và tránh mặc áo bó chẹt ở nách*
Trong những ngày quá nóng nực thì cơ thể luôn đổ mồ hôi, đặc biệt là phần nách ngấn mỡ. Bạn nên mặc những chiếc áo cổ yếm có dáng rộng rãi, để tạo sự thông thoáng, giúp giải phóng mồ hôi ở phần nách.
Đặc biệt đừng chọn áo bó chẹt ở phần nách vì như thế trông bạn càng béo mũm mĩm.



​
*4. Mặc quần chip đùi để tránh hai đùi cọ xát vào nhau*
Khi mặc váy, phần đùi to thường xuyên cọ sát vào nhau sẽ khiến cho da bạn bị cháy rát. Thông thường, người ta thường khuyên sử dụng bột phấn rôm bôi vào giữa hai đùi để giảm ma sát. Nhưng chắc chắn bạn không thể mang theo hộp phấn rôm cả ngày rồi thỉnh thoáng lại lôi ra bôi đúng không?
Hãy mặc một chiếc quần chip dáng quần sooc dưới váy thay vì sử dụng phấn rôm. Tất nhiên, cần chọn quần từ chất liệu dễ thở như cotton co giãn mạnh, chất liệu mềm mại, êm ái, không quá dày.



​
*5. Mặc váy vạt cao thấp để phần váy phía sau không bị tuột lên cao*
Những người béo thường có vòng 3 khá lớn và đây là trở ngại mỗi khi mặc váy ngắn. Vòng 3 khủng sẽ đẩy phần chân váy phía sau lên cao và rất dễ khiến bạn lộ điểm nhạy cảm mỗi khi di chuyển, nhất là khi cúi người xuống thấp.
Vì thế, bạn nên ưu tiên chọn kiểu váy vạt cao thấp với phần vạt sau thấp hơn vạt trước để có thể thoải mái hoạt động mà không sợ vô ý vô tứ.



​
*6. Giải pháp khi mặc áo sâu cổ*
Áo khoét sâu cổ là kiểu áo tối kị với những người béo vì họ có vòng 1 khá to. Nhưng vào những ngày trời nóng nếu cứ mặc những chiếc áo "kín cổng cao tường" thì thật khó chịu.
Bạn vẫn có thể mặc áo khoét sâu cổ nhưng với điều kiện hãy mặc thêm một chiếc áo ống hoặc hai dây bên trong để che bớt vòng 1. Tất nhiên, vẫn phải ưu tiên áo từ chất liệu cotton mềm mát để tạo cảm giác thoải mái.



​
_Nguồn: Khampha_


----------

